

The Making of a Corporate Athlete - rafaelc
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http://www.peak4.nl/the_making.pdf&pli=1

======
Deadsunrise
The nutritional recommendations they make (don't skip breakfast, eat 6 times a
day , 60% carbs diet) are complete bullshit if you are looking to have energy
during the day.

